# fixin older AFX cars



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

In my attempt to help out my old AFX and AFX MT chassis I purchased gold skis and polymags. Does anyone have experience with these products


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

gobucks1a said:


> In my attempt to help out my old AFX and AFX MT chassis I purchased gold skis and polymags. Does anyone have experience with these products


Not exactly sure what your asking? The new shoes will only improve so thats a no brainer. Poly's from what i'm to understand only benefit a car equipped with a kow ohm motor.

Now as far as getting the older AFX cars running like they did when new isn't too difficult. I clean the heck out of the parts after I take it all apart, then smooth everything out making sure all gear mesh is making the least amount of friction as possible, find the best available arm, I prefer the Mean Green's on an AFX, aka Non-Magna Traction. New brushes, tune the pick up springs and shoes, then check the axles for straightness then oil it up good and see what she can do.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The Mean Green arms & polys run very well, even on wall warts

Boosted


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for input. I guess what I am asking is ...are the gold skis and poly magnets worth it? I have cleaned the cars just curious if the "advanced parts" are worth adding. As you mentioned it sounds like the poly mags are best with low ohms..


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like Joe said, cleaning the heck out of everything will make a big difference, new shoes will seal the deal. The poly mags are great if you strap a mean green to it, but if you don't have one, I would stick with the regular mags for the time being...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

martybauer31 said:


> Like Joe said, cleaning the heck out of everything will make a big difference, new shoes will seal the deal. The poly mags are great if you strap a mean green to it, but if you don't have one, I would stick with the regular mags for the time being...



They work with the mean greens?? They are screamers to begin with. After having no good results with them in a few different tjet applications, I didn't think to try em on an AFX with a Mean Green. I have a set of BSRT AFX Poly's. Should I open the package?


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your tips. I am learning that I should ask questions on the board before I buy items. Of the dozen or so AFX and AFX MT chassis I have a couple of mean greens to use with the poly mags.

Quick question... I have all original chassis from my hay days of the 70's.. the two chassis (mt's) that have red devil arms also have brass idle gears. The other chassis AFX and AfX magna traction have the dark idle gears. Just wondering if red devil arms need a brass idle gear?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> They work with the mean greens?


Oh yes, that is the setup I have in one of the Killer Grand National, BSRT Mags, JB brushes, and a ohm perfect Mean Green, and the big crown gear (super II) it will fly.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Oh yes, that is the setup I have in one of the Killer Grand National, BSRT Mags, JB brushes, and a ohm perfect Mean Green, and the big crown gear (super II) it will fly.
> 
> Boosted



I will be experimenting I see. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Keep in mind, this isn't really a magna-traction car in the true since and feel (half the fun, IMHO).....not to mention, most clubs don't allow them unless they are running a seperate class.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

